# How was your weekend?



## ThatDude

hey guys i'm new here but i just need some help on translating this one sentence "How was your weekend?" please help


----------



## Zelus et Radix

¿_Cómo/qué tal_ estuvo tu fin de semana?
or
¿_Cómo/qué tal_ la pasaste el fin de semana?


----------



## Dua

Well, I think that writing the "la" before the word "pasaste" (cómo la pasaste) depends on the dialect you are speaking with.

In Spanish (from Spain/Barcelona, where I come from), we would say something like:

"Qué tal el fin de semana?" or "¿Cómo lo pasaste el fin de semana?" 

Anyway, I think that "¿Qué tal te fue el fin de semana?" is the most common translation, and is as correct as the others above.


----------



## Dario de Kansas

Would all of these be acceptable?

Qué tal el fin de semana?
Como te fue el fin de semana?
Como lo pasaste el fin de semana?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Liax

Yes, all are acceptable.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Hello. I'd like to make a point here. As you did with the word "qué" you have to put a stress over the first "o" in the word "*cómo":*

*¿*Qué tal el fin de semana?
*¿Cómo* te fue el fin de semana?
*¿Cómo* lo pasaste el fin de semana?

Greetings.


----------



## joanna4

I am not sure how to ask students, how was your weekend? I found the following threads with different answers.

1. ¿_Cómo/qué tal_ estuvo tu fin de semana?

and

2. ¿Cómo te fue el fin de semana?

Is one more correct/better than the other?  Les agredezco de antemano. 
Joanna4


----------



## Machin

Which do you want, Spanish or English?

Spanish:
¿Cómo te fue el fin de semana?
¿Qué tal (estuvo) tu fin de semana?
Both are used indistinctively; however, the second one might sound a bit informal without the verb 'estuvo'.


----------



## joanna4

I am struggling with the different uses of the past tense form of the  verbs "estuvo" and "fue". I understand estuvo is past tense for estar and it seems to fit better in this case. However, is fue, used as the past tense for ir or ser? 

Le agredezco!


----------



## papolin

hola: en este caso estuvo se refiere  a como ha estado tu fin de semana,que cosas has hecho, etc
Y como te fuè se refiere a si salìo bien lo que tenìas planeado hacer.


----------



## AnVeAs

joanna4 said:


> I am struggling with the different uses of the past tense form of the  verbs "estuvo" and "fue". I understand estuvo is past tense for estar and it seems to fit better in this case. However, is fue, used as the past tense for ir or ser?
> 
> Le agredezco!




Hi! I think that "fue" in that sentence is used as the past tense of "ser"...

Regards,


----------



## martaa.bcn

Hi Joanna:

I think both forms (¿qué tal estuvo tu fin de semana? and ¿cómo te fue el fin de semana?) are correct, although the second is more informal. However, in Spain you would use "¿Cómo te ha ido el fin de semana?", so , as we're now talking about the present perfect, *"ido"* would be the *past participle of "ir"*. Therefore, *"fue"* in the sentence "¿cómo te fue el fin de semana?" is the *past simple of "ir".* 

In this case "ir" is used to ask whether you had a good weekend or not or to enquire about how things developed.

Correct me if I make mistakes, please.

THANKS


----------



## bondia

Hola martaa.bcn, bienvenida y felicidades por tu buen inglés! Saludos


----------



## martaa.bcn

Muchas gracias  
Wordreference es fantástico


----------



## joanna4

Gracias a todos! Me han ayudado mucho.


----------



## kruthskins

¿Y se puede decir "¿cómo pasaste el fin de semana?" también? ¿Quiere decir lo mismo? Leí una oración parecida de otro hilo. Estaba pensando que tal vez fuera posible utilizar "salir" también. A lo mejor, "¿cómo te salió el fin de semana?"


----------



## CincoDeMayo

Is it correct to say: ¿Cómo estaba su fin de semana? o es mejor decir:

¿Cómo estuvo su fin de semana? o ¿Cómo fue su fin de semana? o ¿Cómo era su fin de semana?
Lo siento, pero no estoy muy seguro.   gracias  -jdw


----------



## aurilla

"¿Cómo estuvo su/tu fin de semana?".

"¿Cómo pasó / pasaste el fin de semana?".


----------



## CincoDeMayo

Gracias.  Así... Nunca se usa "ser" en esta contexto.   -CdM


----------



## Escott de Troy

Si se puede usar "ser", como:

"Como (te) fue tu finde?"

A mi me gusta:

"Que tal tu finde?"
"Como pasaste tu finde?"


----------



## CincoDeMayo

Fantástica.  "Finde" es una forma corta de "Fin de semana".  No pude encontrarlo en el diccionario.  ¿Es muy común? Quiero usarlo.  

Gracias -CdM


----------



## Escott de Troy

Si, yo uso "finde" y oigo la gente dice "finde" todo el tiempo.  Es buenisimo y mas natural que "fin de semana" en mi opinion.


----------



## bailarín

Pues, aún mejor... he oído simplemente "fin"... por ejemplo: ¿Cómo (te) fue tu fin?  ¿Alguien podría confirmarlo?

Debería señalarte que la construcción "¿cómo *te fue* tu fin de semana?" y su uso del "fue" aquí deriva del "ir" (versus el "ser").  Fíjate aquí (debajo sección IV "marchar, desarrollarse").  Al contrario, cuando se diga "¿cómo *fue* tu fin de semana?", aquí el uso del "fue" deriva del "ser".  De nuevo, ¿alguien podría confirmarlo?


----------



## Dario de Kansas

My personal favorite: ¿Qué tal el fin de semana?


----------



## CincoDeMayo

Gracias a todos.  La proxima vez que tengo la opportunitad voy a usar "fin" o "finda".  Tel vez voy a sonar más natural.  ¿Cómo te fue tu fin? -CdM


----------



## bailarín

Bueno, antes de que lo utilizes (lo del "fin"), ¿alguien podría confirmar mi hilo nº7?  A veces, la jerga que oigo aquí es spanglish o algo ficticio.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Yo también voto porque lo más natural sería
¿Qué tal el fin de semana?


----------



## ETcallHome

En España decir _finde_ es muy popular mientras que en México apenas 
se empieza a escuchar. Hoy en día, tanto _fin_ como _finde_, al menos en 
México, son términos un poco fresas (fancy). Para mí la opción más 
natural es la de Dario de Kansas


----------



## orsopittore

Escott de Troy said:


> Si, yo uso "finde" y oigo la gente dice "finde" todo el tiempo. Es buenisimo y mas natural que "fin de semana" en mi opinion.


 ¿Más natural? yo diría menos formal y más amigable.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En España "finde" es propio de lenguaje juvenil, no de mi generación por ejemplo.
Yo nunca digo "finde" y si alguien de mi edad ( 40) o más lo dijera, me sonaría un poco....raro.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

CincoDeMayo said:


> Gracias a todos. La proxima vez que tengo la opportunitad voy a usar "fin" o "finda". Tel vez voy a sonar más natural. ¿Cómo te fue tu fin? -CdM


 

Si en España dices ¿ cómo te fue tu fin? probablemente no te entenderíamos.
¿ cómo te fue tu fin de semana? para mí suena a español hablado por extranjeros. Se entiende pero no es lo que nosotros diríamos.


----------



## Dilar12345

Yo siempre decia "como fue tu finde" en espana y la gente me entendian.  Algo como "how did your weekend go?"  Tambien, un amigo mio del norte de espana me dijo que la palabra "finde" tiene una conotacion muy pija y el y sus amigos no la usan.  Es algo mas de Madrid, de la gente joven con dinero.


----------



## Escott de Troy

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Si en España dices ¿ cómo te fue tu fin? probablemente no te entenderíamos.
> ¿ cómo te fue tu fin de semana? para mí suena a español hablado por extranjeros. Se entiende pero no es lo que nosotros diríamos.


 
Entonces como lo dirias?


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

¿ Qué tal el fin de semana?
¿ Cómo has pasado el fin de semana? ¿ Qué tal te ha ido el fin de semana?


----------



## bailarín

¿Los extranjeros del idioma español, o los de españa?  Jaja. Debería añadir que suelo usar _fin_ entre mis amigos mexicanos, específicamente los de EEUU; de ahí mi pregunta anterior.  De todos modos, normalmente diría "¿Cómo pasaste el fin (de semana)?" Hay que acostumbrarse a la región y los regionalismos en que se vive, me imagino.  Y para los estudiantes del español, tenemos la tarea añadida de saber y distinguir entre estas diferencias.


----------



## jonson01

Hola,

  I have been having trouble with ser/estar and their subsequent preterite and imperfect tenses. I have looked at several existing threads but they have confused me even more. Thus hopefully my confusion can be cleared up here.

  When asking *“How was your weekend?”* why is estar used and not ser? From what I have read, ser is used for things that ‘take place’ or ‘occur’ i.e. days, dates, season, events (I am also guessing ‘weather’ fits into this category also) etc. However I see the right way to say it is: ¿*Como estuvo tu fin de semana?* – the use of estar.

  Second part of my question relates to another common phrase and the use of preterite and imperfect.

*How was your day?* Usually this question is asked at the end of the day (i.e. same day) and thus that day has not yet concluded/completed. Thus I would be inclined to use the imperfect tense (again not sure of why estar is used here – see part 1 above). So I would use *¿Como estaba tu dia?* However I see a lot of threads have *¿Como estuvo tu dia?* as the correct phrase.

  Sorry for the long post, but I thought if I explain my reasoning behind my questions, then it might be easy for you all to understand where my problems are. Can you please provide the correct phrases, and the rationale behind why each verb and tense is used. Many thanks for your help.


----------



## Rayines

Hola jonson y bienvenido:
Comencemos por lo más ¿fácil?, el uso del tiempo. Corresponde el pretérito simple, ya que tú preguntas acerca de un hecho pasado, concluido, te refieres a la parte activa del día que ya transcurrió. De otra manera, en todo caso, dirías: "¿Cómo es tu día?". El pretérito imperfecto se reserva para una acción habitual en el pasado, o una acción que sucede simultáneamente a otra, también en el pasado.
Con respecto a "ser/estar", puedes preguntar perfectamente "¿Cómo fue tu fin de semana?", pero la forma más común es "¿Cómo estuvo....?". Se me ocurre que el ligero matiz en que se diferencian es que al preguntar "cómo fue" se guarda un poco más de distancia con el hecho, en cambio "cómo estuvo" se involucra ligeramente más al protagonista: "Cómo estuvo para ti", a un paso de decir: "Cómo estuviste tú en el finde....".
Bueno, es una interpretación personal.


----------



## conectamadrid

I recommend you use “¿Qué tal el día / el fin de semana?”. 

If you want to use a verb, you can use both ser and estar for this type of question. You can also use “ir”. Not a bad choice. ¿Qué tal te ha ido el día?

With regards to the correct tense, we use the perfect (not the imperfect) to locate an action in a time that has not finished yet. So your doubt should be between the perfect and the indefinido. Either ¿Qué tal (te) ha ido el día? or ¿qué tal (te) fue el día? Both are correct. Forget the grammar books because a Spanish speaker would choose one or the other depending on his/her country of origin.

(EDICIÓN DEL MODERADOR)


----------



## caniho

Maybe in English you ask how was your day all the time but that doesn't mean there has to be a literal equivalent in Spanish. It is a different language with different structures. In this part of the Spanish speaking world these would be the more idiomatic expressions:

_¿Qué tal el día?
¿Cómo te ha ido el día?
¿Cómo has pasado el día?
¿Ha sido un día X?_ X = largo, difícil, productivo, etc.


----------

